# Pulsar Solar Diver, Chunky Bezel Pua059



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

and orange chapter ring, in a local shop at Â£180 is it worth it? a bit rare and i have only seen 1 other for sale in the last 4 years. Titanium 200m. 6 month powere reserve solar.


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

Isn't Pulsar a cheaper brand of Seiko, like Orient is for Citizen? If so 180 quid seems quite pricey...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sabestian said:


> Isn't Pulsar a cheaper brand of Seiko, like Orient is for Citizen? If so 180 quid seems quite pricey...


Being annoyingly anal I have to point out that Orient are connected with Seiko not Citizen


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Being annoyingly anal I have to point out that Orient are connected with Seiko not Citizen


 That will teach me a lesson: never trust a salesman...

Plus I just assumed that Orient watches, being good looking, simply cannot be related to Seiko.


----------



## equis (Mar 8, 2008)

sabestian said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Being annoyingly anal I have to point out that Orient are connected with Seiko not Citizen
> ...


sure


----------

